# JIGS! JIGS! JIGS!



## gizfawfish (Jun 13, 2010)

WHat type of head should i use for rocks. Football, finnesse, or a regular head like SK bitsy jigs. ANy input will help. And any help on stcks or mud bottom jig will help to. Thanks


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 13, 2010)

I think most people use footballheads for rocks and non-weedy bottoms.


----------



## gizfawfish (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh okay thanks for he input. DOes that mean lik more bulletshaped heades for weedy bottoms or mud bottoms?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 13, 2010)

that what I use in weeds... they come through without getting hung up


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 14, 2010)

Football jigs were made for rocks.


----------



## gizfawfish (Jun 14, 2010)

THanks Yall!


----------

